

Reddit is now censoring posts and communities on a country-by-country basis - glomph
http://www.businessinsider.com.au/reddit-unbanned-russia-magic-mushrooms-germany-watchpeopledie-localised-censorship-2015-8

======
joshstrange
Reddit's response:

> Here’s the full statement from Reddit, posted to r/ChillingEffects, about
> the ban:

> This week, Reddit received valid legal requests from Germany and Russia
> requesting the takedown of content that violated local law. As a result,
> /r/watchpeopledie was blocked from German IPs, and a post in /r/rudrugs was
> blocked from Russian IP’s in order to preserve the existence of reddit in
> those regions. We want to ensure our services are available to users
> everywhere, but if we receive a valid request from an authorised entity, we
> reserve the right to restrict content in a particular country. We will work
> to find ways to make this process more transparent and streamlined as Reddit
> continues to grow globally.

So pretty much any country can now get reddit to ban any sub that they think
violates local law...

